# What is best Summer Business Casual for 100+ degree climate?



## bravelion (Dec 3, 2008)

I live in Austin TX. I'm a Realtor. We have 60+ days of 100+ degree summer heat and I'm out and about a lot in the heat. Austin is a laid back, casual city where shorts and sockless shoes, t-stirts, etc. are common both because of the heat and because people here tend to dress in a more relaxed casual style regardless of the heat. Completely different than Dallas or other more "business dress" metro areas in the US.

I know little about clothing. I own 1 suit and 1 pair of "business casual" khaki slacks and shoes and a few nicer shirts with collars. Otherwise, 95% of the time, I wear Levi jeans or khaki shorts with a black t-shirt and either tennis shoes with socks, or loafers with no socks.

As I approach age 50, for some reason, I'm starting to feel self conscious about my dress. I live in an affluent area of Austin and am starting to notice other Dads and Moms seem to pull of a relaxed look without dressing like college kids. I want to remain relaxed, comfortable and casual but in a better dressed way. I hope that makes sense. I don't know what to go out and buy though.

My Question: What recommended "hot weather business casual" ensemble would you recommend for me that would still be in the "wash and wear" category?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Pants: Light-weight chinos of some kind, I like Bills poplin, but J Crew or similar are fine. Tropical wool trousers, tan, mid-gray, charcoal
Shirts: polos, linen short sleeve, pinpoint button downs
Blazer: navy cotton, navy hopsack, or tropical wool
Shoes: any decent pair of loafers, plain toe bluchers, or similar
3 ties - rep stripe, pindot, glenplaid.

Done.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

I wouldn't even wear the blazer and tie until November. Too hot down here!


----------



## Cal27 (Mar 23, 2011)

I would go with a dress shirt, no tie, and pants made of a lightweight fabric.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm not saying the guy has to wear a tie all the time, but how about at least when seeing clients, showing houses, etc? South Carolina is not exactly cool, but it's suit and tie for many around here every work day.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

bravelion said:


> My Question: What recommended "hot weather business casual" ensemble would you recommend for me that would still be in the "wash and wear" category?


What do you mean by "wash and wear"? Do you equate that to no-iron? Are you excluding anything that ordinarily is dry cleaned?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

bravelion, get a nice lightweight suit, and wear a tie. Your production will improve.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Cards pretty much nailed it, and trust me, I feel your pain here. A healthy dose of madras on the weekend is very helpful, as well. 

I'd get a few pair of lightweight chinos, some tropical wool slacks, a hopsack blazer (I'll buy one of these when I eventually have the cash) and a few lightweight suits. You're biggest problem will be shopping for this stuff in this sartorial wasteland of a city.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. If bravelion wanted to go extreme, he could embrace nudism during the hottest months of the year...perhaps change the slogan of his real estate brokerage to, "Austin's most open, honest realtors; we hold nothing back; in fact, we bare it all for you!"


----------



## bravelion (Dec 3, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> Pants: Light-weight chinos of some kind, I like Bills poplin, but J Crew or similar are fine. Tropical wool trousers, tan, mid-gray, charcoal
> Shirts: polos, linen short sleeve, pinpoint button downs
> Blazer: navy cotton, navy hopsack, or tropical wool
> Shoes: any decent pair of loafers, plain toe bluchers, or similar
> ...


Thanks! I'm having to google most of those terms, but this is what I wanted was a template or reference point. Thanks for the other replies as well.

Yes, it was the hottest weekend on record for Austin (110+ degrees) this weekend. Today will be cooler at 109. Haven't had a good rain in a few months. It's really, really hot!

Today I'm wearing Berkenstock sandals, $11 white plaid O'Neill walking shorts from Costco, and a solid blue PGA Golf polo untucked (also from Costco). I don't have any appointments or business meetings. If I did have something important I'd wear my tan slacks, a Van Heusen short sleeve sport shirt and my Ecco business/casual shoes, which is my standard "need to look a little better today" outfit.

Does it matter that in a city like Austin almost every client I encounter is dressed down also? Often in shorts? White pressed long sleeves and a tie would have me as the "best dressed" in 98% of my client encounters, even with the more affluent clients.

I guess what I was hoping is akin to the stupid question I once asked my accountant, "is there any way I can make more while paying less in taxes?" "No" he said. I want to look good without looking too good or out of place. I guess I want to dress the best possible in shorts and short sleeves and sockless shoes 90% of the time.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

But as a realtor, you also want to look like an authority. This doesn't have to mean suit and tie, but a long sleeved shirt (white broadcloth is your friend in this heat) and chinos wouldn't hurt.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

I hear you, bravelion - you're dealing with the same sartorial problem that comes up in San Antonio this time of year. If you're in shorts and polos all the time, try upscaling those. Try shorts from Brooks Brothers or one of the upscale department stores like Neiman-Marcus and shirts from your local golf pro shop - nothing says "successful" the way a top-of-the-line Bobby Jones golf shirt does. Lose the Birkenstocks and try something like a pair of Gucci driving mocs. When the weather cools off to the mid-90's, you can change out the shorts for a pair of linen or tropical weight worsted wool slacks. The good-golf-shirt-with-dress-slacks-and-expensive-shoes look is the sartorial equivalent of an expensive suit in south central Texas when it's warm outside.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm in the same city as you, so I feel comfortable giving this advice: slacks and a blazer, OCBD (oxford cloth button down), no tie. The casual nature of the oxford cloth and lack of tie will keep you from feeling uncomfortably "over-dressed". I have to imagine you'd be able to war a hopsack blazer 7 months/year here.

If you do nothing else, get rid of those darn ecco shoes. Give them to one of our many homeless, they can use 'em. Brooks friends & family 25% off sale is coming up, pick up a pair of decent loafers or something.


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

You wear the same thing many of us up here in Minnesota do when it's 100 degrees and super muggy: dress shirt, lightweight pants, no tie, nice shoes. (Lightweight wool pants shed wrinkles easily, and aren't necessarily hot.)

NO sandals, and tuck in that shirt! You cannot go around with your shirt untucked unless you are 19 and carrying a skateboard. A middle-aged man will not be taken seriously with his shirt tails out while he's at work. 

A Brave Lion dresses like a man, not like a wimpy slacker dude!

Good luck,
Don


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Shirt tails out are okay... if you're off work and wearing shorts! (as I am today)


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

hookem12387 said:


> I'm in the same city as you, so I feel comfortable giving this advice: slacks and a blazer, OCBD (oxford cloth button down), no tie. The casual nature of the oxford cloth and lack of tie will keep you from feeling uncomfortably "over-dressed". I have to imagine you'd be able to war a hopsack blazer 7 months/year here.
> 
> If you do nothing else, get rid of those darn ecco shoes. Give them to one of our many homeless, they can use 'em. Brooks friends & family 25% off sale is coming up, pick up a pair of decent loafers or something.


Don't you find that oxford cloth is too heavy for 100+? I tend to perspire while wearing a BB OCBD in the summer even during nighttime and with rolling up the sleeves.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I've always felt that a traditional fit shirt that allows more air to circulate around the body of the wearer is cooler.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Brio1 said:


> Don't you find that oxford cloth is too heavy for 100+? I tend to perspire while wearing a BB OCBD in the summer even during nighttime and with rolling up the sleeves.


Not really, but it's all better than the long pants, high socks and heavy jerseys I used to wear with year round baseball; maybe I'm just used to it? I work in a lot of madras, as well, but the ocbd is still my base. Also, we don't do a whole ton of walking down in Texas, anyhow.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

hookem12387 said:


> Not really, but it's all better than the long pants, high socks and heavy jerseys I used to wear with year round baseball; maybe I'm just used to it? I work in a lot of madras, as well, but the ocbd is still my base. Also, we don't do a whole ton of walking down in Texas, anyhow.


Perhaps it's just me then. My back will become wet with perspiration if I wear an OCBD. However, the lady of the house is from Texas, and she is able to wear one more often during the summer.:icon_smile:


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

But the guy's a realtor, so he'll be out in the weather. Oxford cloth is way too heavy for his application. Better a thin, high-end knit for the shirt. For long pants, only the lightest-weight worsted or linen. My guess is that bravelion prefers ventilation and cool temperature over a strict Trad style.


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

If I lived in Austin, I would likely add to the linen articles in my wardrobe. Linen shorts, slacks, and, most importantly, shirts. The shorts and slacks you can get almost anywhere. Try Sierra Trading Post. I bought a pair of Berle linen shorts for $18 just a few months ago and they are quite good for "off-time." Slacks, though, are a bit trickier with linen, as they are often supposed to be a dressier. The problem is that most companies skimp on the waistband, and this can lead to it rolling over. I've a pair from Hickey Freeman that were $300 retail and they do this. I bought them online at an 80% discount, but I rarely wear them, so my advice is to stick to certain shops and makers. The Hertling-made linen trousers at O'connell's and Ben silver are between $165 and $200 and are worth the price, imo, especially if you only need to be "dressed up some of the time and can make do with two pairs. As for linen shirts, they should be easy to source. Sounds like you want short-sleeve sport shirts and any of the shops mentioned on these fora will have them during summer months. You might even still be able to get them on sale now. 

About poplin slacks and shirts, I avoid them in hot weather. Though they tend to be considered a staple of summer dress, they are woven far too "tight" to be comfortable for me. That is, they do not allow air through and this makes most people sweat a good deal. I tend to reserve poplins for spring. Again, this is just my preference, as I tend to sweat. Others find poplin suitable for hot weather.


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

I am sure others know more about it than I, but Oxford cloth is an open-weave cloth. The weight of the cloth has less bearing on how warm it wears than the weave.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

If oxford cloth is too heavy consider end on end.


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

Oxford cloth is actually pretty breathable. I've done okay in it in 90+ degree heat with nasty humidity on the east coast. I'd actually stay away from your tighter weaves like broadcloth and especially pinpoint because they don't breathe as well. Your best bet is actually a true "royal oxford" (lightweight open weave) or even a linen/cotton blend. Golf/polo shirts are also good for casual Fridays.

For pants, think lightweight khakis, linen/cotton blends, linen/lightweight wool blends, and tropical weave wool are good bets. Stay away from tight weaves like gabardine as they don't breathe that well.

For shoes, loafers or classic laceups in any shade of brown or burgundy are great. Socks should be light wool as they'll wick away moisture rather than retain it like cotton. 

I wouldn't even bother with a jacket or tie of any kind unless you're talking about meetings that take place in an air-conditioned office.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

cvac said:


> Oxford cloth is actually pretty breathable. I've done okay in it in 90+ degree heat with nasty humidity on the east coast. I'd actually stay away from your tighter weaves like broadcloth and especially pinpoint because they don't breathe as well. Your best bet is actually a true "royal oxford" (lightweight open weave) or even a linen/cotton blend. Golf/polo shirts are also good for casual Fridays.
> 
> For pants, think lightweight khakis, linen/cotton blends, linen/lightweight wool blends, and tropical weave wool are good bets. Stay away from tight weaves like gabardine as they don't breathe that well.
> 
> ...


Would this shirt from J. Press happen to be of the true variety?

https://www.jpressonline.com/dress_shirts_solid_detail.php?id=R790WHTK


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I wouldn't wear flannel in the summer, but you really have to just deal with some stuff when you live in this climate. It's hot in Texas. It just is. I don't find OCBDs bad, though now I need to try out this royal oxford business. 

I'm also a bit crushed that the only Gant rugger shirt I picked up from their sale doesn't fit me, because their oxford cloth seems very breathable.

Plus, as a Texas realtor he's going to be getting into and out of a hot car A LOT. And cars so hot that your back will sweat regardless of what you wear. That's what the blazer can cover up, thankfully, though I guess it takes oxford cloth a little while to dry. My next car will have air cooled seats, I've promised myself.


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

The J. Press Royal Oxfords are as good as anything you're going to find in the price range. I've probably got 6-7 of them. The plain spread collar ones are great for wearing with ties and jackets. I prefer the buttondown collar ones if I'm going with no tie. My only regret is that I didn't stock up on the RO buttondowns during the last sale.

Whatever you do when buying an RO shirt, just make sure it's not a "non-iron" or "wrinkle free" one. The wrinkle resistant treatment destroys the breathability of the cloth. The J.Press ones have no such treatment.

At some point I'm gonna have to try Mercer's RO shirts. Not cheap but I really like the "thistle" color they offer...very sharp.



Brio1 said:


> Would this shirt from J. Press happen to be of the true variety?
> 
> https://www.jpressonline.com/dress_shirts_solid_detail.php?id=R790WHTK


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Thank you, sir. I will look into the J. Press Oxfords. Any idea when they will hold their next sale?


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

They probably won't have another sale until after the new year. February or March maybe? Usually they only have sales on regular merch twice a year.

Note also that the regular Press oxfords are just regular oxfords. If it's not labeled as "royal oxford" on the price tag/website, it's not R.O. If you are near a Press store, they can show/explain the difference to you.


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

Living in an equally hot climate, for jackets I usually wear cotton blazers, linen/silk blends, or linen/wool blends in a nice loose weave. Mostly light tan, light gray or a dark blue.

Pants: chinos, pincord (tan), or light tropical wools.

Shirts: try some irish linens or seersucker.



bravelion said:


> I live in Austin TX. I'm a Realtor. We have 60+ days of 100+ degree summer heat and I'm out and about a lot in the heat. Austin is a laid back, casual city where shorts and sockless shoes, t-stirts, etc. are common both because of the heat and because people here tend to dress in a more relaxed casual style regardless of the heat. Completely different than Dallas or other more "business dress" metro areas in the US.
> 
> I know little about clothing. I own 1 suit and 1 pair of "business casual" khaki slacks and shoes and a few nicer shirts with collars. Otherwise, 95% of the time, I wear Levi jeans or khaki shorts with a black t-shirt and either tennis shoes with socks, or loafers with no socks.
> 
> ...


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

Kudos to you on wanting to look nicer. I think you can manage it with a minimum of new purchases, and a changed mindset. You have certainly come to the right forum if you want to cultivate a mature but relaxed look!

Indispensible : (1) one or two pair of proper leather-soled shoes (I'm guessing yours are rubber)---look at Allen Edmonds or Alden; (2) one or two more pair of khakis (these are your jeans now)--look at J. Crew, Brooks Brothers, or Bills; (3) as many polo shirts as you have Tshirts (these are your Tshirts now)--look at J. Crew, Brooks Brothers, or Ralph Lauren; and (4) a trio of shirts from Brooks Brothers (warning: you will start to look down your nose at the ones you have);

The next level : (1) full-grained leather belts in black and brown (if you don't have nice ones already)--I recommend this site: leathergoodsconnection.com; (2) a navy blazer that fits (tropical weight might make the most sense for Texas)--see americansuitstore.com for some reasonable Hardwick blazers, see Brooks Brothers or J. Press on sale, or troll eBay for used and vintage; and (3) one or two cotton or lambswool sweaters, V-neck or crew, in basic colors like navy and charcoal (these provide a good in-between level of formality greater than just a shirt and less than shirt + blazer: you can dress them up with a tie)--check out Lands End, L. L. Bean, Brooks Brothers, etc.

This, plus your existing khakis and shirts and your suit, is your new uniform.

Shouldn't run you more than $1000 (much less if you are willing to buy used), and you'll be outdressing the other Austin dads in no time, while not looking too uptight. The price for the shoes will likely surprise you the most. Buy them. They cost more because they are high quality and can be renewed by resoling for many years to come. Cheers.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

cvac said:


> The J. Press Royal Oxfords are as good as anything you're going to find in the price range. I've probably got 6-7 of them. The plain spread collar ones are great for wearing with ties and jackets. I prefer the buttondown collar ones if I'm going with no tie. My only regret is that I didn't stock up on the RO buttondowns during the last sale.
> 
> Whatever you do when buying an RO shirt, just make sure it's not a "non-iron" or "wrinkle free" one. The wrinkle resistant treatment destroys the breathability of the cloth. The J.Press ones have no such treatment.
> 
> At some point I'm gonna have to try Mercer's RO shirts. Not cheap but I really like the "thistle" color they offer...very sharp.


FYI Gitman Bros. and F.A. MacCleur make great Royal Shirts in both button down and spread collar. They can be found, among other places, on line at mensapparel.com.


----------



## EngProf (Apr 27, 2008)

Pants: linen or seersucker
Shirt: linen
Tie, if needed: knit, madras, raw silk
Shoes: loafers or dressy fisherman's sandals

Above all, be elegantly rumpled.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

unmodern said:


> Kudos to you on wanting to look nicer. I think you can manage it with a minimum of new purchases, and a changed mindset. You have certainly come to the right forum if you want to cultivate a mature but relaxed look!
> 
> Indispensible : (1) one or two pair of proper leather-soled shoes (I'm guessing yours are rubber)---look at Allen Edmonds or Alden; (2) one or two more pair of khakis (these are your jeans now)--look at J. Crew, Brooks Brothers, or Bills; (3) as many polo shirts as you have Tshirts (these are your Tshirts now)--look at J. Crew, Brooks Brothers, or Ralph Lauren; and (4) a trio of shirts from Brooks Brothers (warning: you will start to look down your nose at the ones you have);
> 
> ...


Ok, on the sweater recommendations, we don't usually pull out the sweaters until November down here in the Deep South. In some areas of Texas, they have gone 60+ days of 100+ degree temps this summer. Other than that, those are pretty solid recommendations.


----------

